# Pen Kit that will take a Pilot G2 refill



## Wescott (Jan 20, 2018)

Forgive me if this has been asked and answered but did a search and came up empty handed.  My wife prefers a Pilot G2 0.38 ink cartridge.  I am trying to find a kit that will accept that.  Any thoughts?


----------



## budnder (Jan 20, 2018)

I use them in Baron/Sedona and the Jr. Gent series. Occasionally there's a little tweaking you have to do:

Tuning a Baron for a G2

I do the above for a Baron, but find the Jr. Gent ones don't really need anything. One time I had to drill out the tip a bit, but most of the time not. That one kit must have varied a little.


----------



## jennera (Jan 20, 2018)

The Vertex Rollerball kits will take them.  I use one as my daily pen and use the Pilot refills in it.  

I thought almost all rollerball kits would accept the Pilot G refills as they are the same size as a standard rollerball refill.


Jennifer






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wescott (Jan 20, 2018)

Great!  Thanks Roy.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Jan 20, 2018)

Search for Knurl GT Rollerball if you want a simple modification. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## TonyL (Jan 20, 2018)

To date, I have found the G2 to be compatible with all of the RBs that I make. They are inexpensive enough to give them a try if not sure.


----------



## More4dan (Jan 20, 2018)

I’ve used them successfully on the Graduate magnetic RB.


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Wescott (Jan 20, 2018)

I really appreciate all the feedback!  Thanks!


----------



## Joebobber (Apr 21, 2019)

The ones from the click pens fit in the cigar pens.  You just have to trim it and put the parker plug in if I remember correctly.  They do fit though.


----------

